# Wanted: R32gtr Front bumper, driver seat, side skirts



## diki (Oct 23, 2016)

Parts searching.
Front Bumper with Lip
Original exhaust
Side Skirts 
Driver seat
Middle Console Surround

I live in Northern germany.

Greets
Diki


----------

